# We're Leaving!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Some of you may know that for the last 6 months we have had the privilege of living and working (sort of :!: ) in the NW Highlands.

This is our pitch...............










Minus the tent that got destroyed by the wind 8O

This is the view we had to wake up to every morning 










We have had a great time and have had the pleasure of meeting some from this forum that stayed on the site.

It is a beautiful area and the scenery is truly breathtaking. Our website has more information and photo's taken from some of our days out.

We were told that the midges were really bad but as we are on the edge of Loch Ewe we generally have a bit of a breeze that keeps them away. Avon skin so soft does the job (but not for all) and the new product on the market "Smidge" seems to have great reviews and is better.

I am going to be working on the Oxford CCC site over the winter starting on the 1st November till the 24th March next year :wink:

Anyone passing through please come and say hello 

Regards

Dean


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hopefully you will treat motorhomers with more respect than the current warders (wardens) do. Good motorhomers do not cut up the grass when they move off.
Gerry


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Hopefully you will treat motorhomers with more respect than the current warders (wardens) do. Good motorhomers do not cut up the grass when they move off.
> Gerry


You will need to give me more of a clue GerryD :?:

I do not understand what you mean :roll:

Also, for the record, I am a Holiday Site Assistant :wink:

Regards

Dean


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Also, for the record, I am a Holiday Site Assistant


and very good you are too. We had a few nights at loch Ewe at beginning of May and we really appreciated your help and advice.

Regards,
Alan.


----------

